# [horloge] horloge qui avance trop vite (résolu)

## nykos

voila mon problème :

mon horloge système avance trop vite (a peu près 2 fois plus vite)

exemple, au démarrage, l'horloge de kdm tourne 2 fois plus vite

l'heure se dérègle donc !

si je règle l'heure dans le bios et que je la regarde défiler, elle va a la bonne vitesse

j'en conclue que ce n'est pas la "hardware clock" qui marche pas

j'ai essayé a peu près toutes les solutions proposées sur le forum.... rien ne marche

évitez de me proposer NTP parce que ca ne règlera pas mon problème, ca me mettra juste l'heure a jour

or moi c'est carément l'horloge qui va plus vite

mon processeur est un turion64 (amd64 pour mobile)Last edited by nykos on Fri Sep 30, 2005 6:14 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Ti momo

 *Quote:*   

> nano -w /etc/conf.d/clock
> 
> CLOCK="local"

 

Normalement linux devrait utiliser l'horologe du bios   :Wink: 

----------

## nykos

nano -w /etc/conf.d/clock

CLOCK="local"

 c'est bien ce qu'il y a chez moi aussi

----------

## Trevoke

L'horloge qui va trop vite?

Tu as des pertes de 'tick' dans ton dmesg?

----------

## nykos

oui

Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.

psmouse.c: Wheel Mouse at isa0060/serio2/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 1 bytes away.

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

warning: many lost ticks.

Your time source seems to be instable or some driver is hogging interupts

rip acpi_ec_read+0xf1/0x2c1

----------

## Trevoke

Hmm. Tu as ACPI active dans ton kernel?

C'est un ordinateur portable?

C'est quel kernel?

C'est une souris a roulette normale?

----------

## nykos

c'est un portable oui

pas de souris, un touchpad, pour l'instant il marche correctement mais je sais pas comment configurer plus prÃ©sisement genre le dÃ©filement etc

oui ACPI est activÃ©

kernel: linux-2.6.13-gentoo-r2

----------

## Trevoke

quel genre de processeur?

----------

## nykos

je l'ai mis dans mon 1er post  :Wink: 

un turion 64 (amd64 pour mobile)

----------

## Trevoke

Tu as SMP support dans ton kernel?

Verifie l'option pour HPET (High Precision Event Timer je crois), SMP devrait etre desactive et HPET active.

----------

## Trevoke

Ah, tu as le speedstep (enfin, comment que ca s'appelle pour athlon, je sais pas) active?

Regarde aussi ca : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-323588-highlight-losing+ticks+laptop.html

----------

## nykos

HPET - High Precision Event Timer (HPET) est activÃ©

SMP j'ai pas trouvÃ© donc je dois pas l'avoir

je vais lire l'autre post aussi

----------

## nykos

localhost linux # hdparm -d1 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

chez moi c'est activÃ©

en plus la solution chez lui Ã©tait de boot sur le bon kernel  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

Pas de (non résolu) dans les titres, merci!

----------

## Trevoke

SMP c'est pour les processeurs multiples donc c'est vers le tout debut de menuconfig.

Fais une recherche sur le forum avec le message de dmesg de "losing ticks" pour voir ce que tu peux en tirer; au pire, commence par desactiver ACPI et regarde le resultat et pars de la.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Pas de (non résolu) dans les titres, merci!

 

Ahh merci ... j'attendais que quelqu'un fasse la remarque depuis maintenant presque 2H ... ^^;

----------

## nykos

désolé pour le (non résolu), j'avais lu l'annonce un peu trop vite   :Rolling Eyes: 

donc j'ai désactivé l'acpi et l'ordi boot plus (sauf sous windows  :Sad:   )

fo d'abord que je grave le cd gentoo 64 mini pour faire le chroot et réactiver l'acpi...

le truc pour le multi-proc n'est pas activé 

le speedstep j'ai pas trouvé

EDIT : ouf en remettant l'acpi il reboot !

----------

## vishnoo

Salut,

En faisant une recherche sur le forum je suis tombé sur  ça.

(si jamais une de ces solutions marche dis moi, parceque j'ai un copain qui a la même pb aussi sur amd64 et je vais devoir passer voir   si je peuxl'aider)

----------

## nykos

merci a toi vishnoo, ce topic est totalement ce qu'il fallait

donc voila la solution (pour ceux qui ont compilÃ© en 64bits seulement apparemment) :

il faut passer l'option   noapictimer    au kernel

----------

## vishnoo

Oui, mon ami avait mis noapic, mais ça crée un pb au niveau des interrupts : quand il branche un cable réseau ou qch rien n'est détecté. Pt-être avec noapictimer n'a-t-on a pas ce problème ?

----------

## nykos

pour tester j'ai dÃ©branchÃ© mon cable rÃ©seau

rÃ©sultat ni kopete n'a pas Ã©tÃ© dÃ©connectÃ©, certains serveurs irc non plus, le ping cherchait dans le vent... et ifconfig affichait encore l'interface

dÃ¨s que j'ai rebranchÃ© le cable tout est revenu dans l'ordre

mais j'en conclurai qd meme que ca fait des petits probs chez moi aussi  :Smile: 

----------

